# [SOLVED]pm-hibernate problem with samsung700 G7C

## jody

Hi

I have a Samsung 700G7C laptop onwhich i installed gentoo 3.2.12:

```
Linux raven 3.2.12-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Jun 4 03:51:20 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

In my config i  set my /dev/sda2 (16GB) as partition for hibernation.

Here are the PM-relevant entries in .config

```
CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda2"

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

```

First of all, on my Gnome Shutdown-Dialog there are only buttons for "Suspend", "Restart", "Cancel"; and "Shutdown" -

the button "Hibernate" is missing.

When i call 'pm-hibernate' by hand, the graphic screen blackens, then is replaced by a blinking text-cursor in the upper left corner

(as it usually does before hibernating). But after that, nothing happens - though the screen is black, the fans are still running,

and the LEDs are on.

It is however, not a suspend state: when i press the power button, the laptop is turned off.

Also in /var/log/pm-suspend.log it looks like it really does hibernate (see below).

In /var/log/messages it also looks kind of ok (e.g. "Hibernation image created"),

```
Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ACPI handle has no context!

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: freeze of devices complete after 539.744 msecs

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: late freeze of devices complete after 0.652 msecs

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ACPI: Preparing to enter system sleep state S4

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Saving platform NVS memory

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Disabling non-boot CPUs ...

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 1 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 2 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 3 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 4 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 5 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 6 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 7 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Extended CMOS year: 2000

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Creating hibernation image:

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Need to copy 231629 pages

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Hibernation image created (231629 pages copied)

```

But after that everything seems to be started up again immediately: CPUs and other devices are "thawed". At the end there is a PM message" PM: Cannot find swap device, try swapon -a.".

I put the message log for the hibernation process and what happens immediately after that at the end of this post.

To me it looks like the actual hibernation process works ok, but for some reason everything is immediately started up,

but without reaching any reasonable run-level. I noticed that in this not-quite-suspended state it reacts to  ping requests,

but not to keyboard or mouse events.

Does anybody see what is going wrong here?

Thank You very much

  Jody

(Below pm-suspend log, and message log)

/var/log/pm-suspend:

```
Sat Jun  9 14:58:05 CEST 2012: Running hooks for hibernate.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging hibernate hibernate:

Linux raven 3.2.12-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Jun 4 03:51:20 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  226721  32 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     21200  4 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   181684  1 

snd_hda_intel          19856  2 

arc4                    1274  2 

snd_hda_codec          57380  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

nvidia              12261651  33 

iwlwifi               164529  0 

mac80211              160236  1 iwlwifi

video                  10959  0 

processor              24495  8 

cfg80211              140836  2 iwlwifi,mac80211

snd_hwdep               5046  1 snd_hda_codec

i2c_i801                7262  0 

battery                10723  0 

r8169                  40478  0 

snd_pcm                56361  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

thermal                 7658  0 

snd_timer              15481  1 snd_pcm

fan                     2274  0 

i2c_core               16207  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

mii                     3411  1 r8169

rfkill                 13268  1 cfg80211

intel_agp              10320  0 

backlight               3744  1 video

pcspkr                  1699  0 

ac                      3081  0 

button                  4247  0 

snd                    47299  11 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

intel_gtt              11801  1 intel_agp

thermal_sys            12594  4 video,processor,thermal,fan

snd_page_alloc          5977  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

sha256_generic          9821  0 

libiscsi               29675  0 

scsi_transport_iscsi    30559  1 libiscsi

tg3                   118187  0 

libphy                 14435  1 tg3

e1000                  84266  0 

fuse                   56106  1 

nfs                   134480  0 

lockd                  61683  1 nfs

sunrpc                164744  3 nfs,lockd

jfs                   138542  0 

raid10                 22488  0 

raid456                42949  0 

async_raid6_recov       1209  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1166  1 raid456

async_pq                3051  1 raid456

async_xor               2169  2 raid456,async_pq

xor                     4425  1 async_xor

async_tx                1718  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_memcpy,async_pq,async_xor

raid6_pq               77410  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

raid1                  21978  0 

raid0                   6014  0 

dm_snapshot            24138  0 

dm_crypt               13663  0 

dm_mirror              11350  0 

dm_region_hash          6156  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  7428  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 58050  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           695  0 

hid_sunplus             1377  0 

hid_sony                2496  0 

hid_samsung             2822  0 

hid_pl                  1297  0 

hid_petalynx            1906  0 

hid_monterey            1473  0 

hid_microsoft           2771  0 

hid_logitech            6829  0 

hid_gyration            2012  0 

hid_ezkey               1306  0 

hid_cypress             1810  0 

hid_chicony             1689  0 

hid_cherry              1441  0 

hid_belkin              1606  0 

hid_apple               4945  0 

hid_a4tech              1884  0 

sl811_hcd               8863  0 

usbhid                 21739  0 

ohci_hcd               19196  0 

ssb                    37220  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               18800  0 

usb_storage            39859  0 

ehci_hcd               32610  0 

usbcore               121462  8 hid_sony,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

usb_common               850  1 usbcore

aic94xx                64496  0 

libsas                 45117  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  430374  0 

qla2xxx               313354  0 

megaraid_sas           66526  0 

megaraid_mbox          23982  0 

megaraid_mm             6921  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               35832  0 

aacraid                65658  0 

sx8                    11172  0 

DAC960                 62036  0 

cciss                  43501  0 

3w_9xxx                29209  0 

3w_xxxx                20771  0 

mptsas                 33089  0 

scsi_transport_sas     21329  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  10429  0 

scsi_transport_fc      36658  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                8328  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11311  0 

mptscsih               16717  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                54664  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                23993  0 

dc395x                 26851  0 

qla1280                19355  0 

imm                     8756  0 

parport                25159  1 imm

dmx3191d                9044  0 

sym53c8xx              63228  0 

gdth                   73123  0 

advansys               51810  0 

initio                 15391  0 

BusLogic               19341  0 

arcmsr                 23395  0 

aic7xxx               106128  0 

aic79xx               110288  0 

scsi_transport_spi     17592  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     21012  0 

pdc_adma                5314  0 

sata_inic162x           6378  0 

sata_mv                23902  0 

ata_piix               20839  0 

ahci                   19101  1 

libahci                16938  1 ahci

sata_qstor              5081  0 

sata_vsc                3934  0 

sata_uli                2905  0 

sata_sis                3554  0 

sata_sx4                8109  0 

sata_nv                18295  0 

sata_via                7480  0 

sata_svw                4094  0 

sata_sil24             10108  0 

sata_sil                7172  0 

sata_promise            9741  0 

pata_sl82c105           3539  0 

pata_cs5530             4173  0 

pata_cs5520             3603  0 

pata_via                8241  0 

pata_jmicron            2312  0 

pata_marvell            2817  0 

pata_sis                9996  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            2110  0 

pata_sc1200             2919  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       4307  0 

pata_triflex            3085  0 

pata_atiixp             3609  0 

pata_opti               2687  0 

pata_amd                9908  0 

pata_ali                8887  0 

pata_it8213             3279  0 

pata_pcmcia             9685  0 

pcmcia                 29372  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            10509  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            3193  0 

pata_ns87410            2685  0 

pata_serverworks        4993  0 

pata_artop              4733  0 

pata_it821x             8269  0 

pata_optidma            4426  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            5330  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2949  0 

pata_hpt37x            10721  0 

pata_hpt366             4950  0 

pata_cmd64x             5805  0 

pata_efar               3395  0 

pata_rz1000             2642  0 

pata_sil680             4470  0 

pata_radisys            2823  0 

pata_pdc2027x           6137  0 

pata_mpiix              2779  0 

libata                137497  52 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:      16414612     579792   15834820          0      30792     194068

-/+ buffers/cache:     354932   16059680

Swap:            0          0          0

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave hibernate hibernate:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler hibernate hibernate:

nVidia binary video drive detected, not using quirks.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler hibernate hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video hibernate hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video hibernate hibernate: success.

Sat Jun  9 14:58:07 CEST 2012: performing hibernate

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/pm-functions: line 316: echo: write error: No such device

Sat Jun  9 14:58:17 CEST 2012: Awake.

Sat Jun  9 14:58:17 CEST 2012: Running hooks for thaw

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video thaw hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video thaw hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler thaw hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler thaw hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led thaw hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led thaw hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq thaw hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq thaw hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock thaw hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock thaw hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules thaw hibernate:

Reloaded unloaded modules.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules thaw hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth thaw hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth thaw hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub thaw hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub thaw hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave thaw hibernate:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave thaw hibernate: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging thaw hibernate:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging thaw hibernate: success.

Sat Jun  9 14:58:18 CEST 2012: Finished.

```

/var/log/messages

```
Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Preallocating image memory... done (allocated 232357 pages)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Allocated 929428 kbytes in 0.38 seconds (2445.86 MB/s)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C disabled

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link down

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A disabled

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B disabled

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ACPI handle has no context!

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: freeze of devices complete after 539.744 msecs

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: late freeze of devices complete after 0.652 msecs

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ACPI: Preparing to enter system sleep state S4

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Saving platform NVS memory

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Disabling non-boot CPUs ...

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 1 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 2 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 3 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 4 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 5 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 6 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU 7 is now offline

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Extended CMOS year: 2000

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Creating hibernation image:

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Need to copy 231629 pages

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Hibernation image created (231629 pages copied)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Extended CMOS year: 2000

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Enabling non-boot CPUs ...

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Booting Node 0 Processor 1 APIC 0x2

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: smpboot cpu 1: start_ip = 98000

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped) already calibrated this CPU

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU1 is up

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Booting Node 0 Processor 2 APIC 0x4

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: smpboot cpu 2: start_ip = 98000

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped) already calibrated this CPU

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU2 is up

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Booting Node 0 Processor 3 APIC 0x6

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: smpboot cpu 3: start_ip = 98000

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped) already calibrated this CPU

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU3 is up

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Booting Node 0 Processor 4 APIC 0x1

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: smpboot cpu 4: start_ip = 98000

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped) already calibrated this CPU

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU4 is up

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Booting Node 0 Processor 5 APIC 0x3

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: smpboot cpu 5: start_ip = 98000

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped) already calibrated this CPU

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU5 is up

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Booting Node 0 Processor 6 APIC 0x5

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: smpboot cpu 6: start_ip = 98000

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped) already calibrated this CPU

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU6 is up

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Booting Node 0 Processor 7 APIC 0x7

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: smpboot cpu 7: start_ip = 98000

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped) already calibrated this CPU

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: CPU7 is up

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ACPI: Waking up from system sleep state S4

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: early thaw of devices complete after 0.200 msecs

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link up

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio.

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2b00403, writing 0x2b00407)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Starting disk

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Starting disk

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Starting disk

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link down

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xf7310000-0xf7313fff 64bit] (PCI address [0xf7310000-0xf7313fff])

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: restoring config space at offset 0xf (was 0x100, writing 0x107)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: restoring config space at offset 0x3 (was 0x0, writing 0x10)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100000, writing 0x100002)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link down

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata2.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata4.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata4.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata4.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata2.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata4.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata4.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata4.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link up

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: thaw of devices complete after 5149.954 msecs

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Cannot find swap device, try swapon -a.

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: PM: Cannot get swap writer

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: Restarting tasks ... done.

Jun  9 14:58:17 raven kernel: video LNXVIDEO:00: Restoring backlight state

Jun  9 14:59:02 raven cron[17948]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jun  9 15:00:01 raven cron[17950]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)
```

Last edited by jody on Fri Feb 08, 2013 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stareagle

Hello Jody,

I've had a similar problem after I updated my systems (desktop and a Lenovo Thinkpad T400) to the 3.3.8 kernel. I was able to solve the problem by 

a) reemerging sys-power/suspend and sys-power/pm-utils (maybe you will have to update to sys-power/suspend-1.0

b) Adding SLEEP_MODULE="kernel" to /etc/pm/config.d/gentoo (see also [bug=338239]

Best regards

Stareagle[/bug][/code]

----------

## jody

Hi Stareagle

Thank you for your suggestion.

I followed your advice, but unfortunately it didn't help.

Could you please send the link again which you provided in your post (it somehow got mangled, i only see [bug=338239])?

Thank You

  jody

----------

## stareagle

Hello Jody,

the link should go to bug 338239 in the Gentoo bugtracker.[/bug]. 

No sure if it is related to your issue. Maybe your laptop is not supported completely the suspend part of the kernel.  

Best regards 

Stareagle

----------

## jody

I upgraded to kernel 3.5.7 and now hibernation works (and the "Hibernate" button is back on the "shutdown" panel.  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Jody

----------

